# International 684 brakes



## Henry Robinson (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey all.

I have run into a problem with my International 684 and its brakes.

For the past week, they have been getting softer and loosing effect. I have been told that I need to bleed them, but i don't know how this is done. Can anyone help me with this. 

Thanks.


----------

